# Sterility & male bucks



## TinysMom (Jun 20, 2008)

I know that a buck will go sterile if its above 85 degrees - not sure how long it has to be above 85.

How long do they stay sterile and how long before they're ready to breed again?

I'm asking for someone else - I'm NOT looking into breeding again for myself!

:biggrin2:


----------



## RAL Rabbitry (Jun 20, 2008)

I have never had a buck go sterile even in the heat we had the year before last.

I have heard that it's five days or more and that it takes 3 months or so for them to be fertile again. It can be reduced by the buck breeding even though he can't get a doe pregnant for awhile. I guess it has something to do with flushing out his system

Roger


----------



## gentle giants (Jun 23, 2008)

I'm not sure either, I haven't ever bred one with temps that high. The poor doe would be miserable!


----------



## LadyBug (Jun 30, 2008)

that is the weirdest thing i've ever heard! thats so weird..................never heard any thing like that........:huh:huh

oh, and i just wanted to use this one(for no reason!)-:stikpokei just love it!


----------



## BlueGiants (Jun 30, 2008)

I've had some of my older (Flemish) bucks go sterile after long periods of high heat. The younger bucks (under a year old) seem to handle it better. 

If I suspect that a boy I want to use may be temporarily sterile, I will put him with a doe every few days to "move things along". I usually find that once the weather turns cooler, it clears up within a few weeks. Unfortunately, if I'm trying to plan my breedings (around a show or show season), it can throw off the expected litters by several weeks.

I do keep all my boys in lower cages (where it could be a few degree's cooler), and I do use fans any time it's over 85 (thermostatically controlled).


----------



## pamnock (Jul 1, 2008)

According to Rabbit Production, extremely high temperatures must prevail for an extended period of time and temporary sterility may occur in both bucks and does (although more common in bucks). This sterile period may last as long as 4-5 months.

Pam


----------



## Leaf (Jul 5, 2008)

You learn something new every day!

:shock:


----------



## pamnock (Jul 26, 2008)

Found this in the ARBA guidebook today:

Temps in excess of 80 degrees Fahrenheit for over 5 days can result in temporary sterilty of bucks for 60 - 90 days.

Pam


----------

